# Camp Security



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

I am thinking about leaving my trailer in the mountains this summer in the National Forest. I would use it Friday through Sunday. I was concerned about leaving it unattended for a few days at a time and was trying to think of a way to secure it. I am in the process of creating a 12 Volt "night light" with a photo sensor and timer to make it look as though there is activity around camp. I would install a solar panel to help keep a charge on the battery. Then I came up with another idea... while browsing at the Cabelas in La Vista Nebraska, I noticed they had game cameras on sale. Basically it is a digital camera with a motion doctor in a weather proof housing. It is about the size of VHS tape and camouflage. I am considering hiding it in the bushes, and if any peepers come by I will have a photo of them. If someone has sticky fingers, I should be able to catch them (and hopefully their vehicle) in the act. This would give me something to turn over to the authorities. In all my years of camping I have not had any problems, and I hope I never do. And I have to consider Murphy's Law... with no camera, I could leave the trailer up there for a year with no problem. With the camera I would probably get robbed on the first night I left it alone!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Well STBNCBN, it might be a good idea except there are a couple of things to keep in mind:

Most national forests have a camping stay limit (e.g. 14 days and then you have to move at least 10 miles) which might put a bit of a wrinkle in your plan.

Next, if I was a person of questionable character and I saw the flash go off on the game camera, I might be inclined to steal the camera as well as anything else. Having done some investigations on camping thefts I have discovered that what most suspects look for is the vehicle presence or absence.

And lastly, what about the fact that you might be depriving someone else of the camping spot all during the week? I would suggest that the national forest resources are for all of us to share and shouldn't be unfairly hoarded.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Someone familiar with a game cameraâ€¦ I was going to cover or disconnect the flash otherwise I would show up and find it smashed. I knew about the 14 days, but not about the 10 miles, I will have to look into that. I completely agree with your comment on depriving someone of the spot. I would like to find a spot that no one else wanted to keep that from happening, but I imagine there will always be one who does. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

STBNCBN said:


> I am thinking about leaving my trailer in the mountains this summer in the National Forest. I would use it Friday through Sunday. I was concerned about leaving it unattended for a few days at a time and was trying to think of a way to secure it. I am in the process of creating a 12 Volt "night light" with a photo sensor and timer to make it look as though there is activity around camp. I would install a solar panel to help keep a charge on the battery. Then I came up with another idea... while browsing at the Cabelas in La Vista Nebraska, I noticed they had game cameras on sale. Basically it is a digital camera with a motion doctor in a weather proof housing. It is about the size of VHS tape and camouflage. I am considering hiding it in the bushes, and if any peepers come by I will have a photo of them. If someone has sticky fingers, I should be able to catch them (and hopefully their vehicle) in the act. This would give me something to turn over to the authorities. In all my years of camping I have not had any problems, and I hope I never do. And I have to consider Murphy's Law... with no camera, I could leave the trailer up there for a year with no problem. With the camera I would probably get robbed on the first night I left it alone!


You're fixin' to have pictures of where your trailer used to be...

Sluggo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The problem with a wild life camera is that it is for wild life. If it flashes a thief then the thief will take the camera.

Trailers are not the most secure place and leaving it parked in the woods just says steal me or at least see whats inside.

It really depends on you and what you think of the area where you will be parking it. I know people do it around here but I don't think I would.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

you could always get one of the infra-red cameras.

They work without a flash, and are basically like night vision.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> you could always get one of the infra-red cameras.
> 
> They work without a flash, and are basically like night vision.


I agree with hunter. If your going to go with a camera, you can get one wireless nightvision camera and reciever at radio shack for about $140. That would be your best bet. Plus it actually shows them in the act. The only problem I see with this set up would be, you would have to either place a computer in your TT to capture the video or place a VCR to record and you would naturally need to change tapes every day. 
Happy Trails,
Dustin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think Tripp hit it on the head. If you do not have a vehicle there, all the night lights in the world are not going to fool anybody. Sorry to say it, but I think you are asking for trouble here. Although the ambiance will certainly not be the same, I think if security is a concern to you, a well run seasonal campground would be the better choice.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> I am thinking about leaving my trailer in the mountains this summer in the National Forest. I would use it Friday through Sunday. I was concerned about leaving it unattended for a few days at a time and was trying to think of a way to secure it. I am in the process of creating a 12 Volt "night light" with a photo sensor and timer to make it look as though there is activity around camp. I would install a solar panel to help keep a charge on the battery. Then I came up with another idea... while browsing at the Cabelas in La Vista Nebraska, I noticed they had game cameras on sale. Basically it is a digital camera with a motion doctor in a weather proof housing. It is about the size of VHS tape and camouflage. I am considering hiding it in the bushes, and if any peepers come by I will have a photo of them. If someone has sticky fingers, I should be able to catch them (and hopefully their vehicle) in the act. This would give me something to turn over to the authorities. In all my years of camping I have not had any problems, and I hope I never do. And I have to consider Murphy's Law... with no camera, I could leave the trailer up there for a year with no problem. With the camera I would probably get robbed on the first night I left it alone!


Plz describe the trailer and give the exact gps location....we'll see if we can find someone to take it off your hands er, keep eye on it for you


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

OK OK OK, Iâ€™ll admit it may have not been the best idea, Iâ€™m allowed to have one! I guess these days you canâ€™t trust everyone.

When I was in college, everybody rode bikes around campus. A friend of mine had a nice bike and he never locked it up. He would set in the rack with the other locked bikes and leave it there. Every once and a while a bike was stolen, but his never was. I donâ€™t know if it was coincidence or if the thief thought only an idiot would leave their bike unlocked, they must be coming back soon.

I am not interested in finding out if this holds true with trailers.

Doxie- I really enjoyed your reply, well thought, I got a laugh out of it! If you are the one who wants to keep an eye on it, I will provide you with the coordinates as long as you promise to bring your wiener dog with a squirt of mustard on itâ€™s back. My dog loves a good snack er, friend to play with!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> OK OK OK, Iâ€™ll admit it may have not been the best idea, Iâ€™m allowed to have one! I guess these days you canâ€™t trust everyone.
> 
> When I was in college, everybody rode bikes around campus. A friend of mine had a nice bike and he never locked it up. He would set in the rack with the other locked bikes and leave it there. Every once and a while a bike was stolen, but his never was. I donâ€™t know if it was coincidence or if the thief thought only an idiot would leave their bike unlocked, they must be coming back soon.
> 
> ...


I told Cricket what you said and she was shocked.....







and wants you to "muster" up an apology. Remember, she can take on any dog, anywhere, anytime......just ask her!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ha! I like this thread! Made me smile.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

cricket is a cutie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> cricket is a cutie!


that's the half Daschund part! the other part she says is Rottweiler...hmmmm...I hate to tell her it's Terrier.
she was not , I repeat not laying on a heated bed in that picture and does not have one downstairs too !


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> cricket is a cutie!


that's the half Daschund part! the other part she says is Rottweiler...hmmmm...I hate to tell her it's Terrier.
she was not , I repeat not laying on a heated bed in that picture and does not have one downstairs too !
[/quote]
Turn up the heat so she cooks faster... I'm getting hungry


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

STBNCBN said:


> cricket is a cutie!


that's the half Daschund part! the other part she says is Rottweiler...hmmmm...I hate to tell her it's Terrier.
she was not , I repeat not laying on a heated bed in that picture and does not have one downstairs too !
[/quote]
Turn up the heat so she cooks faster... I'm getting hungry








[/quote]

LOL to funny

Ill take one with mustard please


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> cricket is a cutie!


that's the half Daschund part! the other part she says is Rottweiler...hmmmm...I hate to tell her it's Terrier.
she was not , I repeat not laying on a heated bed in that picture and does not have one downstairs too !
[/quote]
Turn up the heat so she cooks faster... I'm getting hungry








[/quote]


----------

